# will tadpoles cause harm to my fish/shrimp on my aquarium and how do I get rid of the



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've had an aquarium for about a year, really peaceful and steady and balanced( planted). No one bothered no one, I've had the fish there for almost a year( 5 neon tetras, 5 zebra n tiger danios, they are really valuable to me. I bought some red cherry shrimp (8) really hard to get( shipped)( my intention is to breed them). My brother had the bright idea of adding some tadpoles he found on a pond(southern leopard I'm guessing) . After I found out I tryed looking for them but found nothing ( maybe hiding on plants or fish ate them) after a couple days I can only see now five red cherry shrimps. One of my zebra danions died ( very healthy the oldest). That had never happened in my aquarium. No fish had ever died! But I only found his spinal chord in the floor ( maybe snails ate the dead body or idk). Even my ghost shrimp is out permanently of his hidding spot. Today I found one huge tadpole hiding, the only one I've seen, four times bigger than he was. I also found one of my neon tetras missing an eye. An eye!! Poor guy, that had never happened they were had been really healthy and peaceful. Is it the tadpoles or tadpole??? If it is how the hell do I get rid of his *** without hurting my setup ( I have spent a lot a lot! Of effort to get my plants how they are) or hurting my shrimp ( they are tiny baby shrimp already) and my fish and my plants????? Its a 20 gal aquarium and its mostly covered with a java fern. I want a peaceful! aquarium again. My fish have never expirienced that! my aquarium is really important for me emotionally, i love my fish had them for a year.  :l


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Introducing wild stock to a domestic set up is an invatation for infection.The wild(tadpole) very easily could have transmitted some disease(bacteria,parasite) into your tank.
The tad pole could be doing the damage you see(hard to say ),I'm not real sure what they eat.That being said once it turns into a frog I will guess the frog will make short work of the rest of your stock if it doesn't just escape.


----------



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thankyou! For your response, Im pretty sure its a bacterial infection introduced by the water from the stupid tadpoles. What could I use to medicate?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would just do decent(33%+) waterchanges for a week or so and see if things get better.Tough to medicate effectively without knowing what you are trying to kill.Most antibiotics cause issues with bacteria in filter also.


----------



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Antibiotics can cause harm, how? I was thinking of applying some...i dont need antibiotic?.how would i apply the antibiotic ? are the water changes daily? Doesn't that hurt fish aswell? Thanks!!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Dechlorinate your "fresh water" and try to match it to tank temp and you should have no problems.Antibiotics are used to kill bacteria,so they aren't all specific about the bacteria they kill(some may be the ones we all want in our filters.
Changing some everyday may well solve your problem as clean water makes for stronger fish and stronger fish often can dodge infections due to stregnthened immunity systems.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Please may I ask that you keep your language nice. This is a family forum and I for one don't want my great grandchildren to read it on such a nice place.

Having said that, I agree that clean water is what your fish babies need. And lots of it. Get rid of the tadpoles too. If your brother likes them so much, put them in a small tank in his bedroom.

I truly hope you have a blessed day


----------



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for the language, I have never seen the a word as a bad word, again sorry. About the water change, doesn't that eliminate beneficial bacteria in the water as well? Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very little beneficial bacteria actually live "in" the water. They attach to surfaces like your substrate ,decos and mostly whatever is in your filter.I have changed 100% of water in my discus breeding tank only to have them spawn the next day!Many keepers of discus(known to exceptionally delicate and demanding) do 60-75% changes several times a week!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Ditto to what coralbandit says. A good water change never hurt a fish if done properly. ie temperature, dechlorinated etc.

I still think you should give them back to your brother and let him be responsible for them. 

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

It is very difficult for me to catch anything in my tank due to plants. I sometimes use the net by placing pellet type food in it
and let it sit on the bottom and just wait till whatever I want to catch goes in. Takes a long time sometimes.


----------



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok! I Really need your help now! I was going to do a water change and I found some really small white worms that move like mosquito larva. They where on two of my shrimp but jumped out because my shrimp fought it. They are a lot on the floor. What do I do? I know there are some that are not harmful to fish but they are to shrimp and there's other yhat are really harmful. Maybe they are the cause of the death of my fish and the missing eyes. Do I change and clean the entire aquarium and put the fish/ shrimp in another tank meanwhile ant start it fast with the comercial booster start for the water?


----------



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here areb the pics...







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are the pics..<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=21937&ppuser=134186><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=21937&size=1 border=0></a> on the log...<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=21929&ppuser=134186><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=21929&size=1 border=0></a> the missing eye tetra


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The worms may just planaria.They often arrive due to overfeeding.Vaccum them out as best you can and your fish may eat the rest.


----------

